
Old World Order Alive but Unwell After Four Months of Trump - davidf18
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-05-29/old-world-order-is-alive-but-unwell-after-four-months-of-trump
======
davidf18
Instructive is a bar chart in the middle of the article that shows the amounts
of money NATO member countries were expected to pay vs. the lesser amount they
do pay (with the exception of the US, UK, Greece, and smaller states).

Our infrastructure is falling apart in the US (the NYC subways system had a
large article in the NYTimes last week showing a dramatic increase in the
number of stoppages and far fewer miles traveled before a problem) in only the
past few years.

Really, really tired of the US subsidizing the world. Time to take care of our
own.

~~~
MrZongle2
What's interesting is that this is not a new issue, nor is it the first time
it has been raised (see [http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/08/news/nato-summit-
spending-co...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/08/news/nato-summit-spending-
countries/) from last year), yet _Trump_ is apparently the bad guy for
mentioning it.

I think a very spirited debate can be held over the need for the United States
to spend as much as it does on national defense, but I'm hard-pressed to
imagine how one can defend the financial dereliction by many of our NATO
allies.

~~~
taylodl
The question to ask is whose interests are being served? Why has the United
States funded NATO for so long? Like you say, it's not like this is a new
issue. So what's changed?

